# What can you get for 100 euros?



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hopefully a really cool thread! 

Let’s see 100 pictures of European mounts, one per post for 100 posts. Any species, big or small. 

Here’s #1 to kick it off.———-SS


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here I thought that someone was headed over to Europe and wanted to know what to purchase with 100 euros.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool thread!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My 2010 Wasatch Archery Bull! back in my pre marriage weight when i was as skinny as a fence post!

The deer I did a couple years ago, I did a ******* hydrodip with spray paint 

Did these euro's myself...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2013 General Season Buck


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Some euro mounts from the last few years. 
The one with the drop point is my daughter's from 2 years ago. 
Kind of ran out of room for full mounts. But, the wife doesn't really care for euro mounts.

Sorry, I don't read instructions well.........put them all together


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Forgot my '17 archery deer.

Why are all my pics coming up goofy lately ??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> Forgot my '17 archery deer.
> 
> Why are all my pics coming up goofy lately ??


I would say that you are using a phone to post them from and phones do weird stuff to pictures.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is #2 for me. 



Blesbuck


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My 2011 Euro Elk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We can't let this post die yet, we have along way to get to 100 euro's.

Here is another one of mine. 2014 muzzle loader Colorado elk hunt.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

2017 buck and a raccoon skull the taxidermist gave my son.


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

My 2011 mount nebo muzzleloader bull.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

2017 muley.————SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wifes 2016 and 2017 bucks. IDK if she can pull off three nice 4pts in a row, but we'll give it a heck of a try!


-DallanC


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

2010 muzzleloader buck


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

2016 muzzleloader buck


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Last one 2017 muzzleloader buck


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like someone has found a honey hole for bucks during the muzzle loader season.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my two latest muzzleloader (lower two) and 2012 rifle bucks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

2008 Parker Mt Pronghorn. #31 of 100........I think we might make it. ————-SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My 2012 British Colombia black bear


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Idaho WT. #35.————SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My first buck antelope.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

2016 Utah Buck


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> My first buck antelope.





CPAjeff said:


> 2016 Utah Buck


Nothing showing up.

Photo links are still screwed up on the site so you have up upload thumbnails to let us see it.

Hopefully they are working on it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know. Can you see them now?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bobcat. #38. Your buck is awesome Jeff!—— SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump......we got to 38/100. There should be some euros coming in soon so let’s see a few.———SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I would say that you are using a phone to post them from and phones do weird stuff to pictures.


Got me. I can't see a lot of them without hitting the "edit" button, then closing the post out. Same with some of my own posts.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*eyegottamillionofthem*

My office - The 3 dark walnut plaques are handgun antelope. The 2 light oak plaques are Mrs Goob's rifle goats. I probably have 20 more antelope Euros in boxes, most of which are broken.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

handgun wild bison


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Nothing showing up.
> 
> Photo links are still screwed up on the site so you have up upload thumbnails to let us see it.
> 
> Hopefully they are working on it.


What browser are you using?

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to Goob, we’re up to 45.......just like the caliber bullet he used to shoot that awesome bison!—————SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

2018 Bonepile. 2 euros added to the collection. #46, #47.-------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a natural one that I found down in Arizona


----------

